# Prop advice for a BT Osprey 18 w/ Etec 60



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

On my same setup I had a 5 blade prop about 12" in diameter. Don't know anything else about it expect that it turned around 6000 rpms and had good top speed around 32-33 bumping 35-36, but a hell of a hole shot!


----------



## Doubles (Feb 18, 2017)

Thanks! Do you know what pithc and maker?


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

Is it a tunnel osprey or standard v hull?
I would contact jack foreman at crossroads propeller that guy will give you the prop you'll need. He's not much for giving you the prop that you think you want but the one you need. You can tell him what you want to do with the boat and he will get the prop for you.


----------

